# Where to live in Gauteng and other questions



## LotusPalm (May 15, 2013)

Hello,

My husband and I are relocating to Johannesburg in August, and will both be working within a couple of miles of one another - he will be in Rivonia and I will be in East Bryanston. We have 2 small boys and one will be attending pre-school in Petervale. 

Because the distances between those areas are small, I thought it would make sense to live in the same area - ideally between Rivonia Road and William Nichol to cut down on traffic. The houses look to be nice and within our budget, but I have no idea what the area itself is like to live?

We will have around 32,000 to spend on rental per month.

What do you do about swimming pools and very small children in rental properties. I have been advised that you can insist that railings are put up to isolate the swimming pool - does anyone have experience of this?

My husbands company is paying a relocation allowance, but we have to find our own property. Is it possible to do this before we arrive in country? If not, where on earth can we stay with 2 small children (need at least 2 bedrooms)? I'm really struggling to find anywhere appropriate. If we have to wait until we arrive, is there an average length of time that we will need to stay in rented until we can move in? We are working to quite tight deadlines and my husband will only have one week between arriving and starting work. I will have nearer to 5 weeks.

We will need to purchase 2 cars when we are there. Is it best to buy privately or from a garage? What can you do to ensure that the cars are in good condition?

Can anyone advise on ways to meet new people? Things to do with small kids? They have a very active 'social' life in the UK and I would be very keen for them to continue this.

Any help you could give me would be incredibly greatfully received!


----------



## amysdad (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi there
A lot of questions. We my wife, daughter, dog and I moved out here in February this year and went through the pain (and fun) of trying to set up home. At least you will get some support from the company. I cannot say where you would find the house you would like but would suggest that it is better to do it when you get here. The area you are looking is good and you are right to consider the traffic. I live north of the N1 and have an office in Bryanston but very rarely need to be there. When I have tried to go first thing in the moring (days start early here) it has been stressful. 
We stayed, initially, in a guest lodge north of the motorway from where you wish to be but not impossible for a short period. It has a pool but it is fenced and it is quite secure. Let me know if you need the address or look on the internet for lodges / temporary accommodation.
We finally decided on Fourways in a secure estate as I am travelling a lot and safety, with freedom to move around for the family, was our main priority. Where ever you are I would suggest a secure estate at least until you know what and where is best for you. You will hear all the war stories and while it is a South African version of the UK discussing the weather it would be foolish to just ignore it as there are security issues which you need to keep in mind to stay safe. (If you forgot your brolley when you were told it would rain you will get wet!)
If you arrive in August it is still cold at night so don't throw out all the warm clothes. 
On the house. Once you have found it you will need to pay a months deposit and a months rent and also sign the lease. (For tax purposes it is far better for the company to rent the house for the first two years but I am sure you are aware of this.) The process itself is very quick but it is finding the house which takes the time as there is so much good choice. You can request the landlord to fence the pool or retile the bathroom or manage the garden etc etc but then it is just a commercial decission to them if they will do it and could cost you in time. Many pools are already secure. 
On cars I cannot give first hand advice as I am still renting after 5 months as my company is 'new' in South Africa and the rules on loans for businesses, or individuals, are difficult regardless of the international size of the company or the willingness to provide international guarantees. South Africa is a lovely place but does not try to encourage foreigners in business, or with individual skills, and it is necessary to be ready to put up with major frustrations while you enjoy the sun.
Making friends will come and life is very much geared to outside. Schools do a lot of good activities and you will find local clubs for most the things your little ones do in the UK but may need to drive there. My 9 year old does Drama, Choir and horse riding as well as school sports and would do more if she had time. As always your friends will come mostly from the Kids and South Africans, in Johannesburg, are generally very friendly.
I hope this helps. As I say we have only been here since February so the experiences are still new and the frustrations still raw but I have lived in South Africa previously and am glad to be back.
Good luck and let me know if you need any more unqualified advice. 
Regards Amysdad


----------



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

Just a note to add on pools, it is now a legal requirement (from April this year I think) that every pool has a cover (ours has a net on it, as requested by my partners employers, before they would consider renting a place for us). So, you shouldn't be renting somewhere that doesn't have one, and if it doesn't, you can point out they legally should have one.

Rachel x


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

lavidarachel said:


> Just a note to add on pools, it is now a legal requirement (from April this year I think) that every pool has a cover (ours has a net on it, as requested by my partners employers, before they would consider renting a place for us). So, you shouldn't be renting somewhere that doesn't have one, and if it doesn't, you can point out they legally should have one.
> 
> Rachel x


As far as I am aware these By-laws have not come into force yet. The last I heard a 4th draft was out for comment. I may be wrong but we have been waiting for these By-laws to be implemented for quite some time now.


----------



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

Saartjie said:


> As far as I am aware these By-laws have not come into force yet. The last I heard a 4th draft was out for comment. I may be wrong but we have been waiting for these By-laws to be implemented for quite some time now.


We were told by our estate agent in Jozi it was now law, and there were some ads on the local radio when we first arrived saying it was in force from April this year - but I maybe heard those in Mpumalanga. 

It's in our tenancy, that it has to be done as it's legally required, so they snuck it in there if it isnt


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

lavidarachel said:


> We were told by our estate agent in Jozi it was now law, and there were some ads on the local radio when we first arrived saying it was in force from April this year - but I maybe heard those in Mpumalanga.
> 
> It's in our tenancy, that it has to be done as it's legally required, so they snuck it in there if it isnt


Well even if it isn't law yet, it should be. We are renting at the moment and have been asking for a poolnet for 6 months but the LL refused as he is not legally required to provide. Makes life difficult when you have a 2 year old who loves the pool. Anyway, we are in the process of purchasing our first house here so from September we will have a pool with a net:clap2:


----------



## bradhudson (Jun 19, 2013)

I think a lot would depend on your family situations...


----------



## LotusPalm (May 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone - and sorry for my delay in getting back to you all. Lots to do!

Does anyone have experience of livingin Rivonia / East Bryanston / Edenburg / Morningside? It seems that t emajority of property is freestanding or cluster homes. Our boys are very little still (3 and 16 months) and we want to have access to our own garden and pool, but like the idea of a secure estate. it doesn;t seem like there are any in those areas though...


And how do nets work? Surely if a small chld falls into a pool with a net there is still a HUGE risk of drowning?


----------



## LotusPalm (May 15, 2013)

amysdad said:


> Hi there
> A lot of questions.
> 
> Where ever you are I would suggest a secure estate at least until you know what and where is best for you. You will hear all the war stories and while it is a South African version of the UK discussing the weather it would be foolish to just ignore it as there are security issues which you need to keep in mind to stay safe. (If you forgot your brolley when you were told it would rain you will get wet!)
> ...


ANYSDAD - thank you for your response, its very helpful to hear other peoples experiences!

What things have you found the most odd / frustrating compared to the UK? How is the transition to living in SA? Where are we most likely to experience culture shock?

More questions!


----------



## amysdad (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Again. Firstly, you will find secure estates in all the areas mentioned. They may not have the full house security but some will be walled, electric fence and access controlled. Clusters can work as it is just houses close together which are not a bad thing as the big wall houses can keep you from meeting the people next door. Clusters are mostly in secure estates. Pool nets sit across and above the pool like a blanket and with a thin mesh type the child will just sit on top of it until pulled off.
Frustrations, where do I begin. Setting up bank accounts, sending money out the country, getting Dollars to take with you on trips, Getting a mobile phone contract, getting DSTV set up (and wondering why you bothered!) getting a loan when on a limited time Visa, Study visas, registering a vehicle, having to have an International driving licence (in theory) and therefore renewing each year, playing chicken with Taxi's, police stops (the only time you see traffic police), and and and............. I will not mention setting up a business as it is not relevant to you.
Now the plus, Braai's, hot sun, swimming pools you can swim in, friendly people, cheap & quality meals out, home help and baby sitter you can afford and trust, good schools at reasonable cost, beautiful country with lots to see and do, hot sun - did I mention that.
Be prepared to be frustrated in everything you do, it will eventually get done and you meet nice people in the queue, do not expect anyone to be on time or anything to get done on time. There is a mortal fear of fraud and rather than tackle the fraud the process is to make it so difficult to commit fraud that only the fraudsters bother. The big smile you get as you are asked to produce your mothers, sisters birth certificate and give the name of her first dog when you want to buy a stamp, is almost worth the hassle. (You think I am laying it on and you are right, but only to a degree.)
Forget all you know on the rules of the road as it is not relevant in Johannesburg. There are three overtaking lanes on each three lane highway and four, if you include pavements and Taxi's. Traffic lights are generally almost observed and then ignored, especially the 10 seconds after they change. If they aren't working (which is often) then it turns into a fourway stop where people take their turn to cross - best thing ever. (and I do mean that, great idea which should be transferred to the UK.)
Making sure you only walk in areas where it is safe to do so and then only in the day. Shopping centres are many and generally very good but often with all the same / same shops. Not great for dads as that's where everybody, who doesn't have a life, is on Saturdays and I do get fed up with it. Now the sports bars are also good and numerous for those allowed to go. They are not real pubs but some have their own charm.
Bet you wished you hadn't asked. Do not get stressed and you will love it. (Cancel that, just take the pills and all will be well.)
I still love it apart from when I don't. Amysdad


----------



## Kaushik (Jun 26, 2013)

amysdad said:


> Hi there
> A lot of questions. We my wife, daughter, dog and I moved out here in February this year and went through the pain (and fun) of trying to set up home. At least you will get some support from the company. I cannot say where you would find the house you would like but would suggest that it is better to do it when you get here. The area you are looking is good and you are right to consider the traffic. I live north of the N1 and have an office in Bryanston but very rarely need to be there. When I have tried to go first thing in the moring (days start early here) it has been stressful.
> We stayed, initially, in a guest lodge north of the motorway from where you wish to be but not impossible for a short period. It has a pool but it is fenced and it is quite secure. Let me know if you need the address or look on the internet for lodges / temporary accommodation.
> We finally decided on Fourways in a secure estate as I am travelling a lot and safety, with freedom to move around for the family, was our main priority. Where ever you are I would suggest a secure estate at least until you know what and where is best for you. You will hear all the war stories and while it is a South African version of the UK discussing the weather it would be foolish to just ignore it as there are security issues which you need to keep in mind to stay safe. (If you forgot your brolley when you were told it would rain you will get wet!)
> ...


Hi,

Just a quick question, I did read that you mentioned you moved to Johannesburg with your dog and family! I am moving from India to Johannesburg later this year on a business permit and am struggling to find a pet friendly apartment. I have been looking mostly online, but most good ones seem to not want "pets". Would you suggest a complex/agent/site I should look at? Maybe I am missing something. Would love to hear from you.

Cheers

Kaushik


----------



## amysdad (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Kaushik
Sorry I cannot be much help as we were looking for houses rather than appartments and they are generally (though not always) pet friendly. You may want to look at simplexes where there are ground floor flats with gardens and some let in animals.
Regards Amysdad


----------



## Kaushik (Jun 26, 2013)

Dear Amysdad,
my apologies, coming from Mumbai a house is a rare luxury. When I meant apartment, I actually meant a house. I am sure you would be able to find smaller houses, for instance a 2 bed. Would you be in a position to guide me on this? Also I was unable to find what is the norm for commission for real estate agents? Do they charge the landlord or the tenant? 

Warm regards

Kaushik


----------



## amysdad (Aug 15, 2012)

Dear Kaushik
Again I must point out I am not an expert or even a good layman and can only advise from having done it. I am also not sure if I can mention names of estate agents so could suggest that you look on the internet for 'rental houses in Gauteng'. There are many 2 bed houses but you will need to decide the area you wish to live. In my case the Landlord paid the commission in the form of the first months rent and I expect this is normally the case but remember you will need to give a deposit normally equal to 1 months rent. (So initial cost = 1 Months rent + deposit).
We stayed in a private lodge which accepts dogs for a period while we found the house so that is another option for you. Hope this helps


----------

